# Any other fat karateka on this board?



## moonvine (May 16, 2012)

I used to study seido karate (I am a lowly blue belt). However I have moved and now need to pick another discipline and start over. Does anyone here study karate? Looking for suggestions ..


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 16, 2012)

I studied Shorin-Ryu Karate. I REALLY REALLY wish i could find a Kyokushin school but they are so rare.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 19, 2012)

We have a combat sports thread if you'd like to join in. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53678&page=12

I don't consider myself a karateka, but Boxing and Shorin Ryu were the first martial arts I practiced. I'm still considering adding Kyokushin to my soon to be regular Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu schedule.


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (May 19, 2012)

Jon Blaze said:


> We have a combat sports thread if you'd like to join in.
> 
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53678&page=12
> 
> I don't consider myself a karateka, but Boxing and Shorin Ryu were the first martial arts I practiced. I'm still considering adding Kyokushin to my soon to be regular Muay Thai and Brazilian Jiu Jitsu schedule.



Awesome man i love Shorin-Ryu very traditional i have yet to find a Kyokushin school in my area. I have always wanted to dabble in Muay Thai and Boxing i have seen a couple of MT schools and Boxing places around. I wouldn't mind takung Jiujitsu also i want to give Judo a try too.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jun 11, 2012)

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Awesome man i love Shorin-Ryu very traditional i have yet to find a Kyokushin school in my area. I have always wanted to dabble in Muay Thai and Boxing i have seen a couple of MT schools and Boxing places around. I wouldn't mind takung Jiujitsu also i want to give Judo a try too.



Not sure if you are interested, but have you looked at offshoot Full Contact Karate schools that might be near as well?

Daido Juku
Seidokaikan
Enshin
Ashihara
Kansuiryu
For example?


----------

